
Probabilistic Circuits: A New Synthesis of Logic and Machine Learning [pdf] - lainon
http://web.cs.ucla.edu/~guyvdb/talks/UCSD18.pdf
======
anonlastname
sounds alot like another half assed fuzzy logic spinoff

